

Convertible note terms - what's typical now? - azurean

My co-founder and I are meeting with an angel next week to negotiate financing of a convertible note. We'd love some insight into or examples of ideal/realistic terms - especially cap and discount.<p>many many thanks.
======
lmelendez89
Here's a great article from Manu Kumar, the founder of K9 Ventures, on
convertible notes.

[http://k9ventures.com/blog/2011/03/22/thoughts-on-
convertibl...](http://k9ventures.com/blog/2011/03/22/thoughts-on-convertible-
notes/)

